# Any Crayfish To Be Found in Toronto?



## GuppiesAndBetta

Hey, any idea where I can find crayfish in any of the fish stores? 

Thanks for looking and your help.


----------



## JamesG

I was in Big Al's in Thornhill recently and I think they still had some electric orange crayfish for sale. I am not certain how many were left as I first saw them a week prior but didn't see as many the second time. Best to phone ahead.


----------



## Hitch

For nicer varieties of crayfish....go to aquapets or Luckys. They usually have better selection then the common orange and blue ones.


----------



## MichaelAngelo

big al's scarborough stocks feeder crayfish. Bait shops aren't allowed to sell crayfish anymore (unfortunately).


----------



## rob22

hey there im a local breeded and am selling small blue crays procambarus alleni if you are interested give me a call thanks rob 647 882 3516


----------



## bettaforu

I currently have over 75 small baby Blue Alleni's for sale and can deliver to TO.  Here is pic of daddy.  
These are USA bred and will grow to at least 4-5 inch long. Deep color of blue at maturity. Email me for price and delivery dates.


----------



## aln

you can catch your own.. LOL at rouge river (near the zoo) went there with my gf last year for a nature outting 
but they're not gunna be as colourful at bright blue or orange  but they do that nice patterns


----------



## menagerie

We have a few parthenogenic marble crayfish. They are $5.99 and about 2" / 5cm


----------



## ksimdjembe

catching and keeping wild crays is now not legal. from what I understand it has to do with the invasive rusty cray that is invading the great lake watershed.

that, coupled with the fact that little beasts from the great lakes waterways would likely bring in all kinds of unwanted pathogens etc.

menagerie still has some of the marbled little guys eh? sounds like a trip in the works.


----------



## AquaNeko

aln said:


> you can catch your own.. LOL at rouge river (near the zoo) went there with my gf last year for a nature outting
> but they're not gunna be as colourful at bright blue or orange  but they do that nice patterns


See any tadpoles in there? When I get my pond built in the backyard I'm hoping to introduce some tadpoles in there to grow and hopefully ahave a small toad population to eat pu all the slugs and bugs around the grow beds.


----------



## bettaforu

Yep, you can get regular crayfish at any LFS for around 2.99 each...however they are NOT Procambarus Alleni's. Check out the price on aquabid.com for these, my price beats all!!!!


----------



## AquariAM

AquaNeko said:


> See any tadpoles in there? When I get my pond built in the backyard I'm hoping to introduce some tadpoles in there to grow and hopefully ahave a small toad population to eat pu all the slugs and bugs around the grow beds.


PM me
I can direct you to some toad.


----------

